# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10.52 et PB 12.1] Problme d'impression

## Chuck65

Bonjour  tous

J'ai fais une mise  jour du runtime : 10.5.0.4523 -> 10.5.2.7016

Depuis, j'ai un problme d'impression lorsque je slectionne plusieurs copies d'un document pour imprimer recto-verso.

Si le document a un nombre de page impair, la premire page de la seconde copie s'imprime au dos de la dernire page de la premire copie.

Je n'ai rien trouv pour corriger la situation

Si quelqu'un a une ide

Merci
Charles

----------


## Chuck65

Personnes d'autres  ce problme

J'ai fais un tests avec PB12.1 et j'ai toujours ce problme.

Imprimer "1 page", "2 copies" sur une imprimante "Recto/Verso"

Les 2 copies s'impriment recto/verso sur la mme feuille

Charles

----------

